
The Rapid Packing Container - ph0rque
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xExVzADFeWo&feature=youtu.be&t=1m3s&utm_content=buffer83457&utm_source=buffer&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Buffer
======
pedalpete
Nice and simple. The only thing I think that may be needed is a way for the
receiver to identify that the package has not been opened or tampered with.
Tape on the outside fills this need with current boxes, so obviously, could be
used with this new design as well.

